
Permanently disabling Windows 10’s built-in virus scanner is no longer an option - fortran77
https://www.pcgamer.com/permanently-disabling-windows-10s-built-in-virus-scanner-is-no-longer-an-option/
======
fortran77
Can you turn off Apple's "XProtect" feature? I don't think so.

